# Loose soft stools



## sashas_mommy (Apr 9, 2013)

Our pup is 4 months old and weighs roughly 40 lbs.
When she came home beginning of April we started her on Adult Orijen. She didn’t like it all. We tried it out for a couple of weeks, her stools were loose and very soft. We switched her to Adult Fromm’s, which she seems to like. We are feeding her 3 cups a day divided into breakfast, lunch, dinner and of course her training treats throughout the day. 
After reading the posts on the site seems others have had the same issue when feeding 3 cups and have increased to 4 cups spread over a day, not sure if it was puppy food or adult food.
Thing is, her stool is still loose and very soft. Not sure if we should wait it out or increase her food to 4 cups or try switching to another kind? If switching her food any suggestions on kind and if it should puppy or adult?
Thanks for everyone’s suggestions.


----------



## Brinapayton (May 16, 2013)

I was always told to keep a puppy on puppy food until little over a year old. It has a lot of nutrients they need to grow. I think adult food might be a little harsh on there stomachs. But I could be completely wrong. I feed my 4 month old taste of the wild puppy food. He does really well on it and I have had no issues. Hopefully someone who knows a little more about food can give you more insight. Just my opinion! Good luck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

sashas_mommy said:


> Our pup is 4 months old and weighs roughly 40 lbs.
> When she came home beginning of April we started her on Adult Orijen. She didn’t like it all. We tried it out for a couple of weeks, her stools were loose and very soft. We switched her to Adult Fromm’s, which she seems to like. We are feeding her 3 cups a day divided into breakfast, lunch, dinner and of course her training treats throughout the day.
> After reading the posts on the site seems others have had the same issue when feeding 3 cups and have increased to 4 cups spread over a day, not sure if it was puppy food or adult food.
> Thing is, her stool is still loose and very soft. Not sure if we should wait it out or increase her food to 4 cups or try switching to another kind? If switching her food any suggestions on kind and if it should puppy or adult?
> Thanks for everyone’s suggestions.


I would take at least 3 weeks during the transition. I would keep puppy on puppy food too or at least an all life stage formula.. I'm a freak when it comes to joint problem so I watch calcium level on the food I feed closely.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

If she is having soft stools on 3 cups a day, increasing to 4 cups wouldn't make things better. The loose stools isn't due to not enough food.
I'd suggest switching to LBP gold if you want to stick with Fromm.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Brinapayton said:


> I was always told to keep a puppy on puppy food until little over a year old. It has a lot of nutrients they need to grow. I think adult food might be a little harsh on there stomachs. *But I could be completely wrong.*
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Puppy food actually has too much calcium for a growing GSD, unless it is a large breed puppy formula.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My vet said not to feed puppy food. Riley has issues with soft poo. We started using enzymes on his food and they are normal now.


----------



## Brinapayton (May 16, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Puppy food actually has too much calcium for a growing GSD, unless it is a large breed puppy formula.


So I should just feed him regular adult taste of the wild ? I don't think they have a large breed formula. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

To the OP, try less food. Loose poop can be a sign of over feeding. Don't go by the cups to feed on the bag, its a suggestion and you can play with it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Brinapayton said:


> So I should just feed him regular adult taste of the wild ? I don't think they have a large breed formula.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Vet has always told me that a high quality adult food is fine.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Brinapayton said:


> So I should just feed him regular adult taste of the wild ? I don't think they have a large breed formula.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My vet said don't feed puppy food or large breed food. Just regular adult dog food.


----------



## sashas_mommy (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We don’t want to give her puppy food, we decided even before Sasha came home that we didn’t want to feed her this as it is not good for GS puppies. Yesterday was the first day that we gave her 4 cups total throughout the course of the day. She kept going to her bowl after and licking it dry. And then she would go to the door we were keep her food and sit there and look at the door, (we keep the door closed).

Thing is that up to about 2 weeks ago we couldn’t get her to eat on a regular schedule……then we found out she had roundworms, and yes she was dewormed X2 with the breeder and then once when she came home. She is now clear of them and her appetite seems to be better as she gobbles her food down now on her own with no reinforcements (ie - out of my hand). At first we thought maybe the soft stools are because of the worms, now worms are gone and still soft stools.

Don’t know if we should wait it out and see if her stools get more formed or try the LBP Gold as recommended?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Did your vet also check for giardia and coccidia? 

Just asking because I thought giardia was going to be the death of me, I had a terrible time with it (or rather, my dog did). 

I tried a few different kibbles, but the best thing was changing to raw. Within 24 hours, her poop firmed up and we have not looked back. I was nervous about balancing the diet & bones, so I buy a prepackaged organic food from a boutique. It's expensive, but I wouldn't even consider going back to kibble now that I tried raw.


----------

